# A Travel Guide for Motorhomes and Campervans in Portugal



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A Travel Guide for Motorhomes and Campervans in Portugal

Has anyone used this book, available from motorhometrails.com ?
It looks a very good buy at £5 +p&p if it does what it says on the cover !

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we bought one in Nov 2005 and found it quite good. some things may have changed by now though. You could check his web site for any updated info.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I was sent a review copy and it was excellent,but things do change. There was some intinmation of some sites not being available at the time of writing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are in Portugal at the moment using this book. It is very good but like any publication will be out of date by the time it is printed.

The one gripe I have is that the writer does not use his own toilet facilities. He uses public toilets and/or restaurants toilets etc. He does not, therefore, give any info on disposal of black and grey waste. He books into campsites if and when he needs to empty. Many people are freecamping in Portugal and it would be useful info for them to know where to dump their waste when using this guide. Most of them work it out for themselves but that is what they bought the guide for. Hey ho, can't have everything I suppose.

Pat


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone...this is most helpful and I think we'll get one when we go to Crystal Palace in a couple of weeks.

It will be our first trip to Portugal and I've just been reading the Rough Guide.
It's pretty scathing about the standards of driving there ! I understand that rough camping is technically not legal but, if done discreetly, it is tolerated. Is this right ? We don't normally wild camp anywhere but do use aires and I understand there aren't any of those.

G

PS There are updates to the book on the website:

http://www.motorhometrails.com/updates.htm

You can be put on the mailing list and get e-mail notification of updates.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patp said:


> We are in Portugal at the moment using this book. It is very good but like any publication will be out of date by the time it is printed.
> 
> The one gripe I have is that the writer does not use his own toilet facilities. He uses public toilets and/or restaurants toilets etc. He does not, therefore, give any info on disposal of black and grey waste. He books into campsites if and when he needs to empty. Many people are freecamping in Portugal and it would be useful info for them to know where to dump their waste when using this guide. Most of them work it out for themselves but that is what they bought the guide for. Hey ho, can't have everything I suppose.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat what is the weather like out there at the mo ? and how long (in hours) would you say you could comfortably get there ? we have been debating what to do but would be on a time limit of approx 3 weeks start to finish.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks everyone...this is most helpful and I think we'll get one when we go to Crystal Palace in a couple of weeks.
> 
> It will be our first trip to Portugal and I've just been reading the Rough Guide.
> It's pretty scathing about the standards of driving there ! I understand that rough camping is technically not legal but, if done discreetly, it is tolerated. Is this right ? We don't normally wild camp anywhere but do use aires and I understand there aren't any of those.
> ...


Hi Grizzly we have just returned and I have to say we didn't find the driving too bad at all, we have been to Alvor at Camp Dorada which we really enjoyed there was some wild camping on the sea front but every few days the police moved them on............also on the sea front at Sagres just past the main area there was a lovely spot with around 10/12 vehicles camping although the signs did say no parking between certain hours.

When we first arrived we stayed on the big site at Albuferia but it was packed, if you need any help shout out as we worked out a very good route down there and also found a lovely new site at Le Manns that we hadn't seen listed anywhere.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Briarose
We plan to move to Portugal at the end of March from Spain and was planning to go to the large site at Albufeira but we are very interested in the new site you found. Does this have access for a 35 foot RV and do you have any further info, thanks

Pauline


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

carlandpauline said:


> Hi Briarose
> We plan to move to Portugal at the end of March from Spain and was planning to go to the large site at Albufeira but we are very interested in the new site you found. Does this have access for a 35 foot RV and do you have any further info, thanks
> 
> Pauline


Hi do you mean at Le Manns in France...........sorry just a bit confused with you saying you plan to go to Portugal ?

The site we used in Portugal was at Alvor 'Camping Dorado' we loved it there and if you stay more than 7 nights the rates go down to half price, there were one or two larger RVs but the guy on reception speaks english so could probably help although there it is go and pick your own space I don't think they reserve them for you.

We found the one in Albufeira a bit big and noisy for us also very packed but there were some meets on whilst we were there.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
Sorry geography has never been my strong point! I thought you meant le mannes was the name of a site in Portugal  

Pauline


----------

